# do all chi's have small dainty paws?



## bam-bam (Mar 8, 2009)

Our chi has really small dainty paws, I often see other dogs who's owners say they are full chi's but there paws are huge almost like a jack russels paws and the shape of their face looks more jack russell, I am just wondering if there are chi's with really large paws or should they be dainty.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Full bred chis come in all shapes and sizes, so I would imagine their paws would, too. Smoke has some big honking paws, Gonzo has tiny petite ones. Both are full blooded chis.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

roxi has got tiny paws but the other day i met another chihuahua the other day and she was younger than roxi (6 months old) and she was twice the size of her and they are both full pedigree chis. i think it depends on th esize of the mum and dad


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

Annie has really dainty paws too... 

Breed standard says chihuahuas are supposed to be 6 lbs or under... I can't imagine their paws could be too big if they are breed standard chihuahuas, but of course there are chi's out there that aren't standard for their breed.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmm I have no idea if Peebo is full blooded but he has small paws.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

All three of mine have small paws (each of them is under 5 lbs.).


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My boys have bigger paws than my girls, if you're comparing them size-to-size. But they also have very different builds. I have two pups that are 3 lb 10 oz, and the boy has much bigger paws than the girl. He's the one I am showing and is built very "correctly". He'd look silly w/ smaller paws, but my girl would look silly w/ bigger ones, so I really don't know!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All of my Chi's have tiny paws.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

TLI said:


> All of my Chi's have tiny paws.


If I remember correctly, all your chis are tiny, so that makes sense!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango and Jazz have very delicate looking paws and feet. Jazz's are slightly bigger than Tango's, which makes sense because she's half a pound bigger than him.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tink said:


> If I remember correctly, all your chis are tiny, so that makes sense!


Yep. :lol: Tiny paws for tiny babies.  I just adore their baby feet. :daisy:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey has very dainty paws and skinny legs not the cobby type.


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

Ryder has teeny paws, but he has a little chi friend that lives close that is about the same size and him with quite big paws for such a wee little guy.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila has tiny ones


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

The cobby body chi's have more of what I would call a boxy shapped paw. Willow is a cobby and hers are like that. Ivy and Fern, are 3 lbs and have THE teeniest feet ever. Super narrow and dainty, I would say the size of my pinky finger.

Lori


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

All of mine have teeny paws, and skinny legs. lol
I think they are so cute! x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Shayley has little med feet not huge or big, but not tiny. Kizzie is petite and tiny.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella has "medium sized" paws on long legs for her little 5-pound body. Her paws are white and look as if she's wearing white sneakers.  Bella is 100% tomboy - athletic and runs fast like a race horse. 

Lina has small paws and skinny legs for her 4.5 pound size. She is a dainty little princess in a chihuahua body.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco has very skinny long legs and tiny little paws. I used to worry about them, they are so fragile.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender has tiny, dainty little paws and everyone comments on them. No one ever asks if she's a boy or a girl. She is a very girly little girl at 5.5 pounds with a long, flowing coat and gorgeous plumed tail.

Jeanette


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

Cookie has big paws, but she needs them to be able to stand with her being about 12 pounds.

Peanut's front paws look big on him, but he's only 5 months old, but they seem very small compared to Cookie's.

The 2 chi's i had when I was about 4 and 5 had big paws, but I believe that the one was a chi mix, and the other one was pure-bred.


----------

